# Greensmiths & Thackwray, Scarborough



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Dropped by today on a wet dreek Tuesday. Coffee is supplied by Darkwoods, Huddersfield and is, as the name suggests, dark roasted. Cut through milk OK and made a decent flat white - not too bitter. I went for the tea option - proper loose leaf. Food is excellent - all vegetarian. Service, price and friendliness all top drawer.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks and sounds great! We were up in Yorkshire today too, dreek indeed!

Love the Darkwood label/logo.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I went here a while back, and again more recently. It was good. Not a fan of the hard seats, but a decent coffee.


----------

